# Tohatsu Service



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Not exactly in Corpus, but Forrest at Vantage Marine in POC is awesome.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Not exactly in Corpus, but Forrest at Vantage Marine in POC is awesome.


Agree


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Agree with Stevie and Whip. You should not ever need the warranty and you can DIY the important maintenance. All Forest had to do to my Tohatsu was remove a wood bee nest from the cooling water jacket. But it had me stumped.


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I will be in Ingleside by the time the boat is done. That makes it about 80 miles to Port O'Conner. May combine a fishing trip up there with getting any warranty work done.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

i think coastal in rockport services them but not sure if they are still good has been years since i used them


----------



## MarkPort (Oct 4, 2018)

Pretty sure coastal in Rockport is the warranty warranty dealer for Tohatsu. I live in Rockport but have not used them for service work. Have purchased service items there and they are very helpful. Good luck with your new boat.


----------



## MarkPort (Oct 4, 2018)

Pretty sure coastal in Rockport is the warranty warranty dealer for Tohatsu. I live in Rockport but have not used them for service work. Have purchased service items there and they are very helpful. Good luck with your new boat.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Great question man, I was thinking about starting the same thread. Just got my shadowcast 16 down here in corpus, teal hull tiller. If you see me swing by and say hi.
-Nick


----------



## Mucofisher (May 3, 2019)

I Just got a new Shadowcast 18 w Tohatsu 30. Im patiently going through propellers as the winds are horrible. Stay in touch!


----------



## MarkPort (Oct 4, 2018)

Mucofisher said:


> I Just got a new Shadowcast 18 w Tohatsu 30. Im patiently going through propellers as the winds are horrible. Stay in touch!


Would like to see & ride your boat if you are near rockport. I launch a gheenoe 16 most calm weekdays at cove harbor.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Gonna bump your thread instead of starting a new one. I hope you got your question answered and I'm not stepping on your toes.

How about the upper Texas coast, any recommendations? Willing to go into Louisiana (Lake Charles) or East Houston if needed. I want to bring it in for the 20 hr, but will likely then DIY. Just not too sure about valve adjustment.


----------

